# Begginer needs help with set



## Toyo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, me and my gf went to golf range yesterday and we really liked it, so we decided to get some lessons and some club sets for us to make it a little easier for us. So far reading through forums i got that u shouldn't invest in expensive sets but just get some brand name lower end one and learn with that. So what would u reccomend and what are the things to look out at ?
Also quick questions:
-how is the lenght of the club to your height
-how many clubs should b in a set and what they'r used for


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are left handed I will sale you a set.


----------



## Toyo (Apr 28, 2008)

no, sry, and I'm in Canada


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Toyo, welcome to the forum, and your girlfriend too!

Buying your first set can be a scary experience, but it doesn't have to be. Good used clubs are available from a lot of places that you can actually walk into and try, stores, not just ebay or internet locations. The staff in the national chain stores may vary by location as to their expertise in fitting you, but generally, they can help you find something that will be comfortable as you develop a sound swing.

I would suggest someplace like Edwin Watts, Golfsmith, Golf Galaxy, or whatever local shops of the same sort might be in your part of Canada. I know a lot of people start with a set that only includes something like a 3 wood, maybe a high loft hybrid and a 5-9 iron, plus a sand wedge and a putter. Some beginner sets by companies like Adams are good quality, but a more full set of clubs.

It's enough to learn whether you are actually as hooked on the game as the rest of us crazy people and THEN you spend some bucks and find a full set.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome Toyo, you should be careful this game can be very addictive. I started off with a second hand set of clubs which have served me very well they are dawia's. I'm at the point now where I'm starting to look around for a new set, I just have to wait to get the cash to buy a nice set. I hope you and your girlfriend enjoy this wonderful game. You should keep us update on how you go.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hi and welcome Toyo, you should be careful this game can be very addictive. I started off with a second hand set of clubs which have served me very well they are dawia's. I'm at the point now where I'm starting to look around for a new set, I just have to wait to get the cash to buy a nice set. I hope you and your girlfriend enjoy this wonderful game. You should keep us update on how you go.


Hey! toyo welcome; I just had to jump in here and agree with Surtee and Dennis on their opinion,plus give Surtee a hard time, because his golf time will most likely become limited after August you say I DO she says you won't.


----------



## Toyo (Apr 28, 2008)

K, so we went to few stores and we checked out some gear. We thought Wilson sets were really nice and I know that company for ower 10yrs now so I feel better about buying something that sounds familiar to me  Anyway my gf really liked Wilson hope set which is a graphite set. I read that graphite is for more advanced users but the salesguy told us that most women sets are graphite because women have less strenhgt for steel clubs. Is it true ? Also is that set good for her ?
As for me I still gotta checkout one more store and then I'll have options 
how's this for me ? NEW Wilson Prostaff FS Fat Shaft MRH Golf Set FREE BAG - eBay (item 140228630691 end time May-01-08 12:20:51 PDT)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Hey! toyo welcome; I just had to jump in here and agree with Surtee and Dennis on their opinion,plus give Surtee a hard time, because his golf time will most likely become limited after August you say I DO she says you won't.


Thanks Bob I think I should be able to keep up my golf game. Thats one reason I'm trying to get her interested to so that hopefully I get out for more rounds.




Toyo said:


> K, so we went to few stores and we checked out some gear. We thought Wilson sets were really nice and I know that company for ower 10yrs now so I feel better about buying something that sounds familiar to me  Anyway my gf really liked Wilson hope set which is a graphite set. I read that graphite is for more advanced users but the salesguy told us that most women sets are graphite because women have less strenhgt for steel clubs. Is it true ? Also is that set good for her ?
> As for me I still gotta checkout one more store and then I'll have options
> how's this for me ? NEW Wilson Prostaff FS Fat Shaft MRH Golf Set FREE BAG - eBay (item 140228630691 end time May-01-08 12:20:51 PDT)


Toyo I like the wilson brand of clubs too, also you being new to the game it is a known brand name. Some of my local shops have some demo clubs that you can borrow to have a trail hit with, to see how you like them maybe you could ask about this. It's normally only one club from a set but you at least get to have a round or some range time with it before you hand over your dollars. Also if you are buying new make sure that they fit you up for the clubs, that way they'll be right for you from the start.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup! I agree with Surtee:thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If you want a high quality set of irons that will last you more than a year before you have to upgrade, I have my old set for sale. These are an oversized perimeter weighted head made especially to keep their distance on mis hits, and they do exactly that. These are standard everything and have a gap wedge included in the set. The rest is covered in the auction post.

If you have a chance to score a good set from the get go, do it. You're going to be disappointed when you outgrow cheaply made starter set and have to spend $750 on a new set of clubs.

This is a local brand, but I promise you they are high quality clubs. The only reason I am selling them is because these don't fit my skill level anymore. I am more advanced than these offer and have moved to a set to better match that skill level. This is a good chance to get a sweet deal b/c not many people are going to be looking for this brand.

If you have questions email me at the address on the auction. 

Men's RH Oversized Golf Clubs Full Set 3-PW (Bonus GW) - eBay (item 330231382734 end time May-02-08 13:03:18 PDT)


----------

